# microscope slides of bee diseases?



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I had good results by typing the scientific name of the disease into google images. I don't really know what your looking for or how you want to use them, but there is a free trial version of a program called Snagit that allows you to copy images and save them where you want. Hope this helps.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

I tried finding a "prepared slide" set for honey bee diseases, no luck. You would think there would be tons of research and pics of microscope slides available now with the ccd thing. There are a few text descriptions on how to dissect a bee for tracheal mite detection, but pics of the dissection would be nice. I have tried and can't seem to find the tracheal tubes.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's the procedure, but it is very difficult to view the mites even with magnification. 

Lay and secure bees on their backs or hold with thumb and first finger.

Remove the heads and forelegs using a small forceps and remove the collar surrounding the neck opening to expose the tracheae (Figure 3). Check the tracheae nearest to the spiracle (as mites enter through the spiracle) to see light infestations. Heavy infestations are easily visible as shadows or dark objects in clear to dark brown tracheae. Old and heavy infestations will make the tracheae brown to black.

Cut through the thorax in front of the middle pair of legs and the base of the forewings with a sharp razorblade. These thin disks can be further treated to clear muscle tissue.

Macerate either by gentle heating in an 8% solution of potassium hydroxide for approximately 20 minutes or by leaving them to stand overnight without heating.

Examine the first pair of tracheae, which are covered by muscle tissue, under a dissecting microscope at a magnification of x18-20, or transfer the tracheae to another slide, add glycerin or water and observe at x100-250.

Mites are easily seen through the transparent wall as small, oval bodies.

Here's a high power view:

http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s159/walliezim/bee disease/?action=view&current=trachaelmites.png


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

There are several handbooks out that have "disease diagnosis" photos
in full color, but I agree that there is a lack of high-magnification
photos.

Except for tracheal mites, which some people can see with their
naked eyes, but most need a low-power scope, and Nosema,
where a microscope is needed, what would everyone LIKE to
be able to have as "a reference"?


----------



## RayHop (Oct 7, 2011)

I see this is an old thread, I found this while searching for a mounted or prepared slide with bee guts on it. I know, kind of wierd, into bee guts and all, but it seems the only sure way to tell if a bee has Nosema is to rip her guts out and look for the telltale lack of constrictions. I sure would like to see a normal vs. a nosema-infected bee gut side by side.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Wander around this site and you'll find a few pictures of microscopic views of pathogens:

https://agdev.anr.udel.edu/maarec/h...ses/diseases-of-honey-bees/?nggpage=2&pid=121


----------



## RayHop (Oct 7, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> Wander around this site and you'll find a few pictures of microscopic views of pathogens:
> 
> https://agdev.anr.udel.edu/maarec/h...ses/diseases-of-honey-bees/?nggpage=2&pid=121


Thank you, Michael! Some excellent photos at that site. -Ray


----------

